# One Thread Listing Recommended Books



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it would be helpful if there was ONE THREAD (or sticky note or whatever) that listed the MOST RECOMMENDED BOOKS on TAM.

When a newbie has a problem, it's often hard to think of titles right off the top of your head, but we all know there are 'bibles' of advice that are recommended ALL THE TIME here on TAM and which have PROVEN their usefulness.


Codependent No More
The 5 Love Languages
Love Busters
No More Mr. Nice Guy
Married Man's Sex Life Primer
Men Are From Mars, Women are From Venus
These could be listed within topics:

Communication
Self-Esteem
Setting/Enforcing Boundaries
Fighting Fairly
I think a listing like this (controlled by the powers that be at TAM) would be a great boon both to newbies and to long-timers who are looking to improve themselves and their relationships.

People who want to ADD a book to the list could contact a moderator, and the powers that be could 'vet' the titles before their inclusion on the list; and they also could decide which section(s) the book belongs in.


----------

